# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  الفرق بين " الأمية " و " الجهل "

## hazem mohamed

الفرق بين " الأمية " و " الجهل "

إن العجز عن قراءة الحروف يدعى في علم اللغة باسم الأمية وهي ظاهرة لا علاقة لها بالجهل، فالقراءة قدرة ميكانيكية مكتسبة وليست نشاطا عقليا من أي نوع، والعجز عن القراءة مجرد افتقار إلى قدرة ميكانيكية وليس افتقار إلى نشاط عقلي من أي نوع أيضا، إن القراءة كلام مدرب والفرق بين الشخص القادر على فهم الرموز مباشرة وبين الشخص الذي يحتاج إلى السماع مجرد فرق في الوسيلة وحدها،

الجهل لا يفقد أظافره بمجرد أن يتعلم المرء كيف يلوي لسانه باللغة الفصحى، الجهل حالة عقلية خاصة لا يمكن استبدالها إلا بحالة عقلية أخرى، إن أعراض الجهل واحدة بالنسبة للفرد وبالنسبة لمجتمعه كلاهما عالم بذاته، كلاهما على صواب دائما، كلاهما أناني وجاهز الخطط وعارف بكل شيء، كلاهما يعتقد أنه يسير في طريق الخير والسعادة، والمشكلة بالضبط هي أن كل مخلوق يعتقد جازما أنه يعرف، وهذه طبيعة النكتة المريعة، إن المجتمع الجاهل ليس فقط مجموعة أفراد جاهلين بل مجموعة أفكار غير فعالة ومجموعة حقائق نسبية قد لا تخلو من الزيف، ومجموعة غير محدودة من الأخطاء التي لا تبدو بمثابة أخطاء إلا لمن يراقبها من الخارج، فمثل هذا المجتمع هو صورة مكبرة لرجل جاهل واحد يقود مركبه في وسط المحيط، فالجهل لا يملك سوى علاج واحد اسمه المعرفة، ولكن العارفين في أغلب الأحيان هم السادة الجهلاء،

إن تغيير وجه المجتمع يتطلب مبدأ خلقيا عاما اسمه " الإحساس بأبعاد المسؤولية" وإننا لم نتطور خلقيا إلى الحد الذي نمتلك هذا المبدأ تماما، كما أننا لم نتطور ماديا إلى الحد الذي نمتلك عنده فرصة المقارنة، فميزة النمو الحضاري أنه يبدأ على الدوام وسط معركة محددة بين ما يحدث في الواقع وبين ما يجب أن يحدث، معركة يدخلها الفرد طائعا ليقرر بنفسه عما إذا كان من الأجدر به أن يغير أسلوب حياته، أن يكف عن قتل الوقت بالعبث، أن يواجه العالم عاريا وباردا ومسلحا، وهنا تبدأ منطقة الأخلاق...الشجاعة لمواجهة الواقع، الأمانة في إدراكه، الصدق في تقدير إمكانيات الفرد، والصبر على احتمال الصراع القادم عبر كل لحظة قادمة.

إن الجهل مخدر دائم الأثر، إنه لا ينتهي مثل باقي المخدرات عند حد تدمير صاحبه، بل يمد أدرعه الشنيعة لكي يدمر كل شيء حوله في جميع الاتجاهات، فهو ليس الأمية وحدها، فكثير من الأميين تنقدهم الصدفة، ولكن الجهل مرض من نوع آخر...مرض يجعل الإنسان...أي إنسان...مخلوقا أنانيا خاليا خلوا تاما من أي إحساس بواجب التضحية والنظام اتجاه الآخرين، فذلك هو الجهل الذي لا شفاء منه، وصاحبه لا يمكن إنقاذه قط، إنه مثل أحد السكارى، لا يمكن إقناعه بشيء وليس ثمة فرصة لمنعه من ارتكاب ما يشاء إلا أن تكتفه بأحد الحبال أو تقتله أو تجعله يصحو، فإذا تركته وشأنه، فأنت تتركه للصدفة وحدها، ولكنك لا يمكنك أن تعتمد عليه أبدا، ونعرف الجاهل بخمس علامات تجارية مسجلة:

العلامة الأولى أنه يعرف الصواب عن كل شئ، والأشياء الصغيرة التي لا يعرف عنها الصواب يعلقها في عنق الغيب.

العلامة الثانية أنه يقف دائما عند محور الأرض والدنيا تدور حوله، كل شيء يتحرك بالنسبة له أو يقف بالنسبة له وحده، لأنه هو المركز الحقيقي، هو العالم كما ينبغي للعالم أن يكون، إن الجاهل لا يستطيع أن يتنازل عن كرسيه العاجي في مركز الكون دون أن يفقد جهله، إذ ذاك يرى الحقيقة ويرى نسبية الأشياء، وإذا قدر للأعمى أن يرى فإنه لابد أن يفقد عماه.

العلامة الثالثة أن الجاهل لا يبيع بضاعته بالمنطق بل بالشعر وحده، إنه لا يقنعك بفكرته بل يغريك بها، وإذا رفضت إغراءه يلجأ إلى تهديدك وإذا رفضت تهديده انقطعت علاقته بك عند هذا الحد.

العلامة الرابعة أن الجاهل مثل ساعة مليئة بالأوساخ تشير عقاربها عادة إلى منتصف الليل فيما يتناول الناس إفطارهم في الصباح.

العلامة الخامسة أن الجاهل رجل مريض وليس رجلا يتظاهر بالمرض.

منقول

----------

